# Calif. King pencil bed for my Daughter-in-law



## David Wright (May 16, 2015)

Short story: Daughter-in-law called and asked me to bring my truck to Home Depot. When I got there she was wanting to get a piece of plywood to make a headboard for her bed. I told her it was a bad idea and if she could be patient I would make her a bed. She agreed and away she went.
So about a week later I picked up a load of African Mahogany and went to work. I remind you that I am also working nights with the School District here in Alaska and remodeling my home to boot. I got the 8' 6" posts glued up, rails made and was stopped....I didn't have a bandsaw to make the cuts I needed for the posts.
9 months went by and I got the Bandsaw I wanted. My shop is small so when it came to glueing the headboard to the posts; all other work stopped. That was the only project on the floor. With benches on both sides I had to crawl on the floor to work on both sides as it laid flat in the middle.
The same for the footboard. You want to talk about stress!
Sorry guys no pics of the progress.
I had to do the fit up in the same house I was remodeling .... I set the rails in what was to be the master bedroom as I had removed ALL the walls inside my home. Wife and I carried the headboard in first but when we went to stand it up....I stood there is a horror as my wife laughed. You see, my house was built in the 60's less than a year before Anchorage had her big Earth Quake so the roof is the ceiling 7' 4" at the side wall and 9' 6' at the other. So I'm stuck, I can put up 1/2 but not the other.
Here's the kicker...... I'm thinking about this in my shop when my wife comes in and asks for a hammer and leaves. I here her hammering and she returns to proclaim that the bed will fit now! I go in and she's put holes in my ceiling where the posts can go through the ceiling. Anyways, here's the Bed,

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful bed David and great story. Nothing like a wife on a mission . . . . with a hammer in her hand!  

Your remodel sounds like ours.


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful bed David! Great story too, you and your wife have more patience than me and mine, I don't believe we could do all that! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

It turned out great !


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 16, 2015)

Nice job David. Nice clean lines.


----------

